# I cut her head off! i like it any way!!!!!



## lildlege1 (Dec 19, 2010)

<a href="Pictures by lildlege1 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/lildlege1/DesiGracie005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Yes I know alot of things is wrong with this but I still like it !!!! It wasnt planned...


----------



## DerekMellott (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a nice moment. Perhaps a crop might help the composition.

Your title reminded me of this photo I took about 6-7 years ago on film. this is a bad scan, i need to find the print and redo it.







Double exposure, settings lost to time, lit by fire.


----------

